# Dislocated wing?



## Gugu2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

my one year old pigeon sometimes (2 to 3 times a month I have noticed) has his wing stuck in a strange angle (mostly pointing upward) after landing. As if the shoulder couldn't return to the pit. Then he would be twisting his body and wing a few times to get his wing back to its position. 

Once the wing gets back to its normal position, he then starts flying almost immediately. Is there something I need to be concerned?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you felt the wing, comparing it to the other, for any differences?


----------

